# Requiring Experience for EMT-I and EMT-P



## MMiz (Aug 2, 2004)

MariaCatEMT posted in this thread:



> *
> Well, I owe you an apology, that was uncalled for on my part. I am FRUSTRATED. Regarding advice I received on this board I contacted the necessary folks about going to intermediate school.....and found out I can't go. Here in this community, unless you have written recommendations from "a professional service" you can't upgrade to intermediate, even if you pay out of pocket. Here's the catch-22. I can't get a recommendation unless I have verifiable "street experience" which I can't get unless I'm "hired". The vollie agency I belong to gets very few calls in the way of EMS, usually by the time we respond to the station and get enroute, one of the other services is already there (which I understand). Thanks for over-looking my rudeness, I'm sorry. It just doesn't look like things are going to work out, and that my tuition for EMT-B was a waste. And boy to I HATE wasting my time and money!
> *



And I thought it was worth discussing, as it's a big issue in EMS.  Hopefully she doesn't mind.

In Michigan they don't require any field experience or reference letters in order to move on to higer levels of training.  

As an EMT-B student, I was sure I wanted to be a paramedic.  I got my EMTB license in the summer two years ago, and intended to get my medic license a year from now, with no "real" experience.

Then I realized that I would love to have a part-time job in EMS, to have some actual field experience.  I was hired by a company on a contingent basis.  I'm required to work three shifts a month, but in reality could pick up an open shift every day if I wanted.  

My experience as an EMT-B has been a great one, I see EMS in my future.  After working a while, I personally don't feel being a Paramedic is the best move for me, though I really enjoy my job and EMS.  I wouldn't have known that if I didn't have the experience though.

That said, several of my EMT-B classmates went right on to the paramedic course, and I'm sure they love what they do.  

Your tuition for EMT-B absolutely was not a waste!  I can't tell you how often I use my training outside of work.  In addition, I'm not sure why you can't work as an EMT-B for a private company.  Do none exist in your area?  What about ERs and such that need ER techs?  I think it would be easy to get a job as an EMT if you looked around.  Even if you only worked a few ****s a month, that would be the experience you need to move on to the next level.

I think you'll find most forum members are supportive of your desire to be an EMT-P, but you have to stick with it.  If there is something you want to do, do it.  I'm not one for excuses, I can't tell you how many time I've been told "We're sorry, that isn't possible" by different colleges.  Whether it took me calling the deans office on a daily basis, writing letters, or even more, I always did it, and it *always *worked.  

Keep us updated.  If you want help searching for a job, let us know, and I'm sure some people may be able to offer suggestions.  DONT GIVE UP!


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 4, 2004)

*Where I live (Champaign, IL) there are no private services. The two ambulance services we have are hopsital-affiliated. I have resumes and applications with both H&R's at both hospitals (for 7 months now), as well as two smaller, outlying hospitals in the area. I do call on occasion to reiterate my interest, and to add information regarding CE's, and a few small classes I've been taking in the meantime (EMS related).

The vollie agency I belong to, is a fire department, and provides basic EMS services, but our response time is slower than the ambulance services and we generally arrive after they do, so no hands on yet. I will stay with the vollie agency though as this is all I have at this point, and although I didn't desire to go this route, I will give it my all, and go thru the Firefighter II course.

I'm sure part of the reason I'm not getting hired is I think there are in-house applicants that get preference, and there are probably MANY basics competing for the same positions (usually what opens are PRN basic positions, once in a while). I'm not sure how common this is, but this community has a heavy saturation of basic EMT's.

What's your opinion on doing ride-alongs with services? I have a waiver on file with the service where my basic instructor works. It's the same service I did my clinicals with. Would this help at all? (making myself visible?)

My problem isn't needing street experience to upgrade, I understand this completely, I see it as logical and necessary. My problem is getting my foot in the door, and not knowing how to do that other that applying at H&R. Is it my age (38)? That I'm female? That I'm new? None of the above? I performed well enough in my basic class that my instructor allowed me to use him as a reference, which I do, hopefully that will help me in the future.

I've also applied for ER tech positions at both hopsitals as well, and med tech positions, as well as EMT-B positions. At this point I am also checking into volunteer positions with our local Red Cross and ESDA. I take every CE opportunity that comes along (I'm keeping up on CE's aggressively) and have taken a few classes offered thru our regional EMS system as well, and will continue to do so. If there is something I am NOT doing that I SHOULD be doing, please let me know.

I have no illusions about myself. I know I am new, and untested. When around other EMS providers I tend to listen (to learn), maybe I'm too quiet? I fear coming off like a "ricky rescue" so I generally say little. I know I really don't know anything but text book skills. Is it possible that all this is coming off as lack of confidance?

I do apologize for the length of this post, this is near and dear to my heart, a great desire of mine. Any guidance would be appreciated.*


----------



## Alpha752 (Aug 10, 2004)

As I mentioned in another thread, Ohio does not have any experience requirement.  I am an EMT-B who is currently working as a security guard.  I cant get a job as a -B right now, so I have decided to go to Paramedic school.  The school accepted me with out a blink at having no experience.  They RECOMMEND a year BLS experience, but not require it.

The job market is a little tough around here, and I need to let a couple points drop off my licence (damn youthful indiscression).  By going to medic school, it will add the time for points to come off, and then open up the hospital aspect.  Around here hospitals dont use -B's, but they do use medics.  This way I have City EMS, Private EMS, and Hospital work all at my feet.  

More towards the point, I dont know how important experience is.....ill let you know in a year, after medic school.  I am not anticipating any problems, and, at this point, I dont see how experience requirments are necessary.  There are plenty of people out here who are compitent enought to do this job, experience shouldnt be something to hold them back.

Russ


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Alpha752_@Aug 10 2004, 11:22 AM
> * More towards the point, I dont know how important experience is.....ill let you know in a year, after medic school.  I am not anticipating any problems, and, at this point, I dont see how experience requirments are necessary.  There are plenty of people out here who are compitent enought to do this job, experience shouldnt be something to hold them back. *


 Well, if you were on trial for murder, and I was fresh out of law school without ever having an internship and you were my very first case ever without a senior counsel helping me, would you want me to be your lawyer?

Or what if I went through med school, had the residency requirements waived because I was super smart, and you were my first neurosurgery patient, would you want me to operate on your brain?  Or a family member's brain?

I'm sure many people could go straight from basic to medic with little to no problem.  But you'll see that no matter how smart you are, there are things that no textbook will prepare you for and the only way to learn is by doing.  I scored in the upper 90's on my basic and ALS state exams without studying... but there is a LOT I dont know and haven't seen and I've been doing this for over 4 years.  I learn something new on almost every call.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuelt_@Aug 14 2004, 05:37 PM
> * I learn something new on almost every call. *


 Very good point, that I think we tend to forget sometimes.

When you DON'T learn something on a call, it is time for you to change careers.


----------



## EMS Maniac (Aug 15, 2004)

Boy is this a timely topic - I am just starting an EMT-I course through my Volly company and I can tell you that I am very HAPPY that I have some experience to back it up.  

I have been feeling like a fish out of water in this class and to be sure my experience is limited (I have only been a volly for 2 years and have had my EMT-B for about 16 months) but there is no way I would want to be in this class without the little bit of experience I do have under my belt.  I have learned so much in the field and believe me the field is so very different than the actual class - you would not believe how different and you reallly need to be able to think outside of the box - I am not sure that I would be able to handle this class had I not been out in the field for a year prior to starting.  There are little things that you miss or perhaps little tricks that you don't have the opportunity to learn without that field training.

Here in Maryland (Harford County) we had to have been a B for a least a year and have so many actual calls and pass a pretty tough pre-test to get into the class.  I think there were about 60 people tested for 30 spots.  We are already down to 28 students and it has only been a month.  This class is tough!

I am also lucky because I have the benefit of not only being a volly but  working in the field as well with a private Ambulance Service, and as far as I am concerned all calls count toward improvement/experience. 

I hope that you guys accomplish what you set out to do - I know how very badly I want to be a medic - I will send good thoughts and prayers that your dreams come true for you as well!

Vickie


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 15, 2004)

In my critical class, there were 38 on the first day, 31 two classes later, and 20 who actually took the final exam.  19 passed.  

Good Luck to you EMS Maniac - hang in there and keep working hard, it will be worth it!


----------

